# Where to fish for Sharks!!!!



## SaltwaterSoul1247 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm taking a couple buddies out to fish for shark tomorrow morning but I never really caught a shark bigger than 3ft. I was wondering where would be good spot to catch at least a 5footer. I was thinking Seawolf Park channel side or would San Luis Pass surf be better for the 5ft + sharks? I plan to use stingray and some croaker and whiting for bait. :help:


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

salt water out as far as possible.


----------



## Shark Chaser (Aug 2, 2009)

In the water and in the mouth!!!!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Try the san luis pass surf on the freeport side, about 1.5 miles back to west from the point where the beach turns north into the pass. Forget the seawolf area for fish that size...they might get in there in summer but never as many as cruise the breaker line in the surf. Get your baits as far out as possible and just slightly inshore of the breakers coming over the inside of the 3rd bar if casting. If kayaking baits get them as far out past the breakers as you reasonably can with your reel's line capacity. The guys chasing large sharks (8-12'+) shoot for 400-500 yards minimum, which is 200-300 yards past the last outside breakers. Take dead shrimp and small hooks and bottom fish for whiting and croaker while there (bluefish awesome bait too)...fresher the bait the better. In fact live is best of all. Probably still a touch early to castnet up many mullet in surf, but it's possible (the huge schools of mullet are due anytime, maybe already there). I know the swarms of spanish mackerel hit the surf a week and a half ago, and that means the schools of large blacktip & spinner sharks will be there too eating the spanish. The spanish are as good a shark bait as there is when fresh with tail cut off bleeding, but the state awarded them gamefish status thus illegal as bait I believe. Good luck!


----------



## SaltwaterSoul1247 (Nov 27, 2009)

Lots of Good info, Thanks Cat5!!!!


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

I do almost all of my shark fishing on high island. A big chunk of jack fish or a fresh stingray is hard to beat for big sharks. Like cat 5 past the breakers is the best.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes smacks illegal. Galveston is good for sharks as well as HI. Let me SS when you are ehading out again I might show up and give you some pointers. If this oil stays off the beach I might be down next week.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

A bit late since I assume you already went, but there is pretty consistent night sharking action in west bay in the channels adjacent to shallow flats that lead back into community canals. Lots of double digit hook up nights, and the smallest shark we've caught was 5 ft 1.


----------



## SaltwaterSoul1247 (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I headed out to San Luis yesterday and got skunked for sharks. I couldn't get the bait out to far cuz of the big waves. So left and headed to the North Jetty and walked about 1 1/2 Hr to get past shallow water. I threw Cut stingray and even live and cut croaker that I caught with shrimp and still NADA!!! It was still great to be out there fishing for 12hrs even though I didn't get what I wanted. I will be trying again on Thursday. I will not quit til I get a 5ft + shark.


----------



## madbeagle (Nov 20, 2009)

fishing channel or surfside? surf is better..if you can stand doing it, go all the way to the boat cut and throw a live croaker or sand trout with a split/cut tail..should work well.. Sunday AM we had non stop shark action just a few hundred yards up the jetty from there.
cwebbMD



SaltwaterSoul1247 said:


> Well I headed out to San Luis yesterday and got skunked for sharks. I couldn't get the bait out to far cuz of the big waves. So left and headed to the North Jetty and walked about 1 1/2 Hr to get past shallow water. I threw Cut stingray and even live and cut croaker that I caught with shrimp and still NADA!!! It was still great to be out there fishing for 12hrs even though I didn't get what I wanted. I will be trying again on Thursday. I will not quit til I get a 5ft + shark.


----------



## da fillthy hoe (Nov 13, 2008)

Get ahold of some big gator gar and youll forget bout dem JARKS!


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

SaltwaterSoul1247 said:


> I will not quit til I get a 5ft + shark.


 That's what it takes. Gotta pay your dues and it will happen.

TomCat


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

I too love to catch big gar. the fight is totally diffrent. gar don't run as far as hard. love em both.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

newsharker said:


> gar don't run as far as hard. love em both.


It is a different run, but I've had some run really hard and really far...even do some jumping. Some don't though and just kind of sit there.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Well you could find a group of wadefishermen and just cast toward them. From the reports I hear, that should score you a shark well over five.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

TomCat said:


> That's what it takes. Gotta pay your dues and it will happen.
> 
> TomCat


Indeed, Dues must be paid, can't be successful everytime. i take it you are not boating or have a friend with a boat that will take it to the jetty. you are brave walking on the n jetty though. try the south jetty. it is easier to manuever and both sides usually hold a few good sharks. My suggestion, if you surf fish, you have to get to at least the 2nd sand bar and chunk bait and hope it goes past the third, or in the deepest cut between the second and third. as for bait, the rays are best, but try this- take a 6-8" mullet, from the tail, filet along the bone up to the first fin on both sides, take a peice of beef liver and place in between and using 6 lb test, "sew" a few wraps aroung the body to hold liver in place. do this aroud the belly and try and leave the tail kind of hung open so it flaps. If this doesn't work, there aren't any sharks for a mile. use a shark rig from academy. for better results, cut you finger deeply and stain the water with blood.  no, for better results, buy a 1" thick sponge and cut it into 2"x2" squares and soak that in chum - it allows the juices to slowly seep. and then throw a couple spoons full of chum in the mullets mouth and toss that thing out in the water.


----------

